# must have had



## lletraferida

Bună ! 

Am următorul text: 
Niciunul dintre pacienți nu trebuia să aibă simptome atribuibile nefrolitiazei. 

Și zic:

None of the patients must have had any symptoms attributable to nephroliliasis. 

Nu sunt sigură că sună bine cu must have had. 
Idei ? Mersi.


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

Recunosc faptul că nu sunt prea sigură ce să zic. Nu sunt convinsă că înțeleg bine sensul propoziției. Ideea care mi-a venit mie era "None of the patients was supposed to have..."


----------



## farscape

...sau:

None of the patients should have exhibited the symptoms...

must have had cere o condiţie: _must have had_ something in mind when/if they left (trebuie că au avut un plan când/dacă au plecat)

Best,


----------



## Trisia

Pot să adaug că prefer propunerea lui Farscape?

(scapă de partea cu "none was/were" care mă încurcă grozav. )


----------

